# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  if you cant get into windows with infections

## tdrake2406

what is a good program to use if malware has infected your computer so bad that you cannot boot to normal or safe mode? any suggestions free or not?

----------


## Numb

You can use any kind of LiveCD in this case. We usually recommend DrWeb LiveCD but you can use other vendors CDs, at your choice. But keep in mind that in the case of such a huge infection that OS can't even start either in normal or safe mode, nobody could guarantee that normal work of the system will be restored after the cure.

----------

